#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Mail Merge Issue with Tables, Variable Rows, and number formatting

## emnole343

My I have a data base (sample file attached) that I need to convert highlighted data into mail merge quickly, with out reformatting the excel file. My mail merge needs to contain name, selling price, 2% discount, and then a table of account name, description, and selling price. (The last part is difficult for me because some records are variable in the number of rows they contain. I also am having issues getting the pricing data to format like $1.99. 

Thank you so much for your help! 

test mail merge letter.xlsx


Name	GBO	Loc Code	Account Name	Description	Status	Status Date	Selling Price	2% Payout
Jon Miller	Test GBO	123	Test Bldg 1	add traveller for Life Safety speakers	Booked	10/3/2014	$26,229.00 	$500.00 
Jon Miller	Test GBO	123	Test Bldg 2	Obsolete governor replacement	Booked	10/30/2014	$25,569.20 	$500.00 
Jon Miller	Test GBO	123	Test Bldg 3	Obsolescence - Drives	Booked	12/12/2014	$19,595.00 	$391.90 
Jon Miller	Test GBO	123					$71,393.20 	$1,391.90 
Frank Smith 	Test GBO	123	Test A	run new wires	Booked	10/16/2014	$39,893.84 	$500.00 
Frank Smith 	Test GBO	123	Test B	T&M hoistway access	Booked	10/21/2014	$158.10 	$3.16 
Frank Smith 	Test GBO	123	Test C	Opti Guard	Booked	10/23/2014	$3,685.69 	$73.71 
Frank Smith 	Test GBO	123	Test D	Single Bottom Cylinder	Booked	12/4/2014	$82,720.00 	$500.00 
Frank Smith 	Test GBO	123					$126,457.63 	$1,076.88 
Joe Test	Test GBO	123	Test I 	Install  handrail with vulcanizing	Booked	10/13/2014	$5,437.27 	$108.75

----------


## macropod

You can use Word's Catalogue/Directory Mailmerge facility for this (the terminology depends on the Word version). To see how to do so with any mailmerge data source supported by Word, check out my Microsoft Word Catalogue/Directory Mailmerge Tutorial at:
http://windowssecrets.com/forums/sho...merge-Tutorial
or:
http://www.gmayor.com/Zips/Catalogue%20Mailmerge.zip
The tutorial covers everything from list creation to the insertion & calculation of values in multi-record tables in letters. Do read the tutorial before trying to use the mailmerge document included with it.

For some worked examples, see the attachments to the posts at:
http://www.msofficeforums.com/mail-m...html#post23345
http://www.msofficeforums.com/mail-m...html#post30327
http://windowssecrets.com/forums/sho...l=1#post928391

Alternatively, you may want to try one of the Many-to-One Mail Merge add-ins, from:
Graham Mayor at http://www.gmayor.com/ManyToOne.htm; or
Doug Robbins at http://bit.ly/1hduSCB

In addition to a 'Many to One' merge, the latter handles:
• Merge with Charts
• Duplex Merge
• Merge with FormFields
• Merge with Attachments
• Merge to Individual Documents
• Merge, Print and Staple

For the formatting, see the *Mailmerge Tips and Tricks* threads at:
http://www.msofficeforums.com/mail-m...ps-tricks.html
or:
http://windowssecrets.com/forums/sho...ips-amp-Tricks

To see how to do a wide range of calculations in Word, check out my Microsoft Word Field Maths Tutorial, at:
http://windowssecrets.com/forums/sho...Maths-Tutorial
or:
http://www.gmayor.com/downloads.htm#Third_party

----------

